# 05 Nissan Altima 2.5s Factory HU replacement



## Oaju (Apr 29, 2011)

So I'm looking to replace the head unit in my Nissan Altima 2.5s.

I looked on crutchfield and found a Clarion CX201 which is a Double DIN which I am pretty sure my car has.

It says that it fits so I am going to take the sites word for it.

However I am a bit confused on the actual installation. Is it a simple plug and play or will i need to buy anything extra?
A few of my friends said I will need a antenna adapter and I will need to splice some wires. 

But if my car is double din I don't see how it would make sense to have to splice wires to put in a double din head, or an antenna adapter.

So is it really as easy as popping the old one out and putting the new one in?


----------



## Peanut (Mar 23, 2011)

Double DIN is a size factor. It simply means you probably don't need any parts of an aftermarket dash kit in order to make it fit. You can buy a Single DIN H/U and get a dash kit if you can find a dash kit that you like. (No, it's not a full dash, it would simply close up the space above or below the head unit for aesthetics) 

You will need an adapter harness in order to swap this head unit. I typed in your car on Crutchfield but went with the assumption that you do NOT have the Bose system. Car Selector That is your harness (If you do NOT have the Bose system from the factory installed)

The way this will work is you snap that harness onto the factory harness, and match up the color code to the harness that comes with the head unit. That is the wiring splicing your friend was talking about. As far as the antenna adapter goes, you'll have to check crutchfield to see if they recommend one. That will depend on the type of head unit you get. 

Let me know if you've got more questions...

Peanut


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Crutchfield will usually supply the harness adapter and full instructions and installation gear with the purchase of a head unit. You'll need to splice the head units supplied harness with the adapter harness (which is fairly simply and a diagram is supplied with the adapter harness) and this will let you plug the aftermarket head unit into the vehicle's main harness without any cutting or splicing. This is good in case you ever want to install the factory or another aftermarket head unit. On most Nissans, the head unit is grounded through the chassis, so you will probably have to run the ground wire of the head unit to the chassis itself, ie the steel frame of the dash. Some Nissans use a dual-prong antennae plug for the diversity antennae. Crutchfield sells the adapters. I've dealt with Crutchfield many times. Their sales and support personal are excellent and there is no hastle on any warranty issues. If you're not sure, give them a call or send them an e-mail and they'll be happy to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Oaju (Apr 29, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for the replies guys!
Peanut, I do not have a bose system.

Sounds like it should be a fairly easy project.
I was only using Crutchfield as a tool to see what radios would fit my car. I have a friend who is going to sell me the actual head for much cheaper then it's listed on there.

As a result I wont get the included instructions, but by the sound of it all I need to do is put it in the dash with that harness and I should be good to go.

Still a bit confused about the antennae though. Can't really see if crutchfield recommends one because I wont be buying from them.


----------

